

Ceptre: A Language for Modeling Generative Interactive Systems - mindcrime
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~cmartens/ceptre.pdf

======
dang
Url changed from [http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5216](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5216), which points to this.

